# [solved]rtc_cmos error -16

## lulid

I have some problems about rtc.

my kernel can't create /dev/rtc0.

```
rtc_cmos: probe of 00:05 failed with error -16

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
```

and I can't use my tablet (wacom intuos3). 

here is my hardware

Intel Core2Duo E6300

ASUS Pundit P3-PE5 barebone

nvidia geforce 6200

wacom intuos3 tablet

and etcs.

here is my dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@imcdream) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #6 SMP Fri Jul 25 17:57:18 KST 2008

Command line: root=/dev/hdc3 vga=775

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7650, 0024 (r2 AWARD )

ACPI: XSDT 7FEE30C0, 004C (r1 AWARD  ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FEEAB00, 00F4 (r3 AWARD  ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 7FEE3240, 785F (r1 AWARD  ASUSACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 7FEE0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7FEEAD40, 0038 (r1 AWARD  ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEEADC0, 003C (r1 AWARD  ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FEEAC40, 0090 (r1 AWARD  ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEB320, 0304 (r1 AWARD  ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

early res: 1 [6000-7fff] SMP_TRAMPOLINE

early res: 2 [200000-83432f] TEXT DATA BSS

early res: 3 [9f000-9ffff] EBDA

early res: 4 [8000-bfff] PGTABLE

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200001fffff] PMD ->ffff810001200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000200000-ffffe200003fffff] PMD ->ffff810001600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000400000-ffffe200005fffff] PMD ->ffff810001a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000600000-ffffe200007fffff] PMD ->ffff810001e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000800000-ffffe200009fffff] PMD ->ffff810002200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000a00000-ffffe20000bfffff] PMD ->ffff810002600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000c00000-ffffe20000dfffff] PMD ->ffff810002a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000e00000-ffffe20000ffffff] PMD ->ffff810002e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001000000-ffffe200011fffff] PMD ->ffff810003200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001200000-ffffe200013fffff] PMD ->ffff810003600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001400000-ffffe200015fffff] PMD ->ffff810003a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001600000-ffffe200017fffff] PMD ->ffff810003e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001800000-ffffe200019fffff] PMD ->ffff810004200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001a00000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD ->ffff810004600000 on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524000

On node 0 totalpages: 523903

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1598 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2345 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512796 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfecc0000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, address 0xfecc0000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x11068201 base: 0xfe800000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:60100000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 33240 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515141

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc3 vga=775

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 1861.998 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2056604k/2096000k available (3883k kernel code, 38376k reserved, 1725k data, 312k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

HPET counter not counting. HPET disabled

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3726.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=1863223)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 16624982

Detected 16.624 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3723.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=1861917)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 880 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEXG._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI1] (0000:80)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

system 00:01: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x500-0x50f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x805 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x10000000-0x10000fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xd3000-0xd3fff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfe800000-0xfe8000ff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fedffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xdc000000-0xdeffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000c0000000-0x00000000cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: b000-cfff

  MEM window: 0xdfe00000-0xdfefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 27

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 31 (level, low) -> IRQ 31

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

fuse init (API version 7.9)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie02]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_acpi_add: no address or irqs in _CRS

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected VIA P4M890 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ALI M7101 PMU not found.

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000080000, using 2560k, total 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x8, linelength=1280, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: PNP0C0B:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEAE40, 0175 (r1 AWARD  ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEB250, 00CE (r1 AWARD  ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: console ready

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

nbd: registered device at major 43

usbcore: registered new interface driver ub

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xdfffe000, 00:18:f3:5a:cc:3a, IRQ 23.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 45e1.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x07) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237a (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe400-0xe407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe408-0xe40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: DVDRW DRW-3S163, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST380023A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

JMB: IDE controller (0x197b:0x2363 rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:03:00.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.1 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.1[B] -> GSI 29 (level, low) -> IRQ 29

JMB: 100% native mode on irq 29

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.1 to 64

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xbc00-0xbc07, BIOS settings: hde:PIO, hdf:PIO

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xbc08-0xbc0f, BIOS settings: hdg:PIO, hdh:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 156299375 sectors (80025 MB)

   native  capacity is 156301488 sectors (80026 MB)

hdc: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 28

PCI: Disallowing DAC for device 0000:03:00.0

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdfefe000 port 0xdfefe100 irq 28

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdfefe000 port 0xdfefe180 irq 28

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11

scsi2 : sata_via

scsi3 : sata_via

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfc00 ctl 0xf800 bmdma 0xec00 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf400 ctl 0xf000 bmdma 0xec08 irq 21

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3400620AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 781422768 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3400620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors (400088 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors (400088 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

aoe: AoE v47 initialised.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xdffff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.4

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 22, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 23, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0b05, idProduct=170b

usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-6: Product: USB 2.0 Card READER

usb 1-6: Manufacturer: ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.

usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 050816014683000373

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: PTZ-630

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Tablet

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0095

usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-2: Product: Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer

usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Microsoft

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input4

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

drivers/input/tablet/wacom_sys.c: v1.48:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

rtc_cmos: probe of 00:05 failed with error -16

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer as /class/input/input5

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 312k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:80:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:80:01.0 to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:40:50 PDT 2008

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     2.0 CARD READER       -CF 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

hdc: UDMA/100 mode selected

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

warning: `proftpd' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
```

here is my kernel config

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

# Fri Jul 25 17:46:22 2008

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

# General setup

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

# IO Schedulers

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# Processor type and features

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

# Power management options

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CPU Frequency scaling

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

# CPUFreq processor drivers

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

# shared options

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# Executable file formats / Emulations

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

# Networking

CONFIG_NET=y

# Networking options

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

# Core Netfilter Configuration

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

# Network testing

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

# Device Drivers

# Generic Driver Options

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# Protocols

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=y

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

# PCI IDE chipsets support

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI=y

# Input device support

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# Userland interfaces

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# Input Device Drivers

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=y

# Hardware I/O ports

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# Character devices

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# Serial drivers

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# Non-8250 serial port support

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# SPI support

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# Graphics support

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=y

# Display device support

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

# Display hardware drivers

# Console display driver support

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# Sound

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# Generic devices

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# PCI devices

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# USB devices

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

# Open Sound System

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=y

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# Conflicting RTC option has been selected, check GEN_RTC and RTC

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# RTC interfaces

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# Platform RTC drivers

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# on-CPU RTC drivers

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

# DMA Devices

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

# DMA Clients

CONFIG_DCA=y

# Userspace I/O

CONFIG_UIO=y

CONFIG_UIO_CIF=y

# File systems

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

# Pseudo filesystems

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# Partition Types

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# Kernel hacking

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# Security options

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# Library routines

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y
```

thanks for your help...Last edited by lulid on Mon Jul 28, 2008 1:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Neo2

You are using the old character drivers for RTC:

 *Quote:*   

> # Conflicting RTC option has been selected, check GEN_RTC and RTC
> 
> CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y
> 
> CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

 

You have selected "Enhanced Real Time Clock support" or "Generic RTC emulation" in Device Drivers->Character devices.

You may want to switch to new drivers: deselect the two options above and select <*> Real Time Clock in the "Device Drivers" section, switch to that category and modularize/include everything (you may want to leave out "RTC UIE emulation on dev interface" and "Test driver/device". Recompile and your problem should be solved  :Wink: 

Hope this helps!

----------

## lulid

 *Neo2 wrote:*   

> You are using the old character drivers for RTC:
> 
>  *Quote:*   # Conflicting RTC option has been selected, check GEN_RTC and RTC
> 
> CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y
> ...

 

Thanks!! I solved RTC problem. ^^

----------

